# Vids of My 500+g Tank



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the poor quality, cell phone cam.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for sharing

Q: why does the substrate/gravel look so thick?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ninez said:


> thanks for sharing
> 
> Q: why does the substrate/gravel look so thick?


it looks like its just shadows but im not to sure


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

if you don't mention the size It looks like 180G . The driftwood, gravel and rock takes up half of the tank. What's in there richard?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> thanks for sharing
> 
> Q: why does the substrate/gravel look so thick?


Tied down the driftwood to a piece of thick plexi. wanted to hide it. Also I was shooting down, it looks thicker than actual. About 3".


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

It's hard to tell the depth of the tank.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> if you don't mention the size It looks like 180G . The driftwood, gravel and rock takes up half of the tank. What's in there richard?


for some reason the preview image looks out of proportion. Tank is actually longer and not as tall as the image suggest. 96"X48"X28"

5 silver aros. 13"-18"
1 black aro. 16"
1 temensis 19"
3 mono pbass 10"
3 synodontis 6"
1 blotch snakehead 12"
4 red spotted severums 6-8"
1 high fin paroon 12"
1 id shark 10"
1 clown knife 14"
3 oscars 9-12"
2 pacus 7"
1 giraffe catfish 17"
2 niger catfish 12-18"
1 high fin pictus 15"
various cichilds dont really know what they are.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

were did you get this tank i want one.
is it 48 high our deep


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> were did you get this tank i want one.
> is it 48 high our deep


tenecor group buy. 48" deep, only 28" high


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> tenecor group buy. 48" deep, only 28" high


can you pm me how much you payed


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

oh yeah. I have been waiting to see this for months now. Looks really nice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank. I recall the original thread when you moved the tank in.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow thats insane, awesome!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a really nice tank.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

LOVE THIS TANK !! looks better in person tho ..lol 

nice job richard [email protected]!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

nice tank.. did you have the arrows all from young??jw did they ever bully each other?? last question how long have you had them ?? good luck!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you have to see this tank in person to appreciate it... That is why I love to go to Richard's house


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Phillyb said:


> nice tank.. did you have the arrows all from young??jw did they ever bully each other?? last question how long have you had them ?? good luck!


i just keep adding one after another. they never bother each other. I was more afraid of the temensis, when I added the 3 smaller ones. since he can probably swallow them.I have 3 more blacks around 12" that i'm adding once they get bigger.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

good to see my paroon shark happy! i know he would be very happy in your tank!! i miss him 
thks for sharing!!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

wow what a BEAUTY of a Tank...What kinda filtration do you have on something that large??


----------

